# GTA San andreas error



## levle 3 bil (Aug 24, 2007)

ok this game(GTA San Andreas) installed just fine onto my computer.But when i start the game it works but when it gets past the oppening credits it suddenly stops and goes right back to my desktop. please help this is my first post so please be kind
thanks,
LEVLE:wave:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have all your windows updates?also have you tried to reinstall it yet?


----------



## levle 3 bil (Aug 24, 2007)

i tried reinstalling it and i just got vist home premium yesterday, but thanks for your help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

right click the shortcut,and hit run as administrator.if that doesnt work set compatibility mode for xp.


----------



## levle 3 bil (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry but how do i set compadibility mode for xp (im not very good with computers)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

right click the shortcut,hit properties.then under compatibility,and click the check box and set for what operating system.


----------



## levle 3 bil (Aug 24, 2007)

didnt work but thank you so much for the help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

take a look at the gta forum the second post has links to vista problems with the game.


----------

